# 220lbs Which of these BD bikes migth not be a good choice?



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

I really want to get a carbon bike. My choice based on the images would be the Talon /SRAM red. But I much prefer the look of the Talon SL. Somewhere I read a review that the Talon was not appropriate for "heavier" riders (I'm back up to 220 from 200 a year ago) so I've been looking at others models too.

Ultagra and great look.-- http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/talon_sl_road.htm

SRAM red.-- Don't like color. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/talon_sramred_road.htm

SRAM Rival.-- Better price. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/evoke_sl_09.htm

Dura Ace -- Beyond my price range at present. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/rt800.htm

Answers, suggestions?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 250lbs + and I would not have any reservations about riding any of them.

Get the one you like the best.


----------



## doodah (Apr 20, 2010)

unless you're really short.. most of them are sold out


----------



## GRB1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I ride an Immortal Pro, started at 220#s and have dropped to 200 this year. 3 years over 2500 miles and no issues for me. Good luck with your bike search.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

GRB1 said:


> I ride an Immortal Pro, started at 220#s and have dropped to 200 this year. 3 years over 2500 miles and no issues for me. Good luck with your bike search.


Nice to hear cause Im looking at getting and Immortal Spirit


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm between 205 and 215. Have a 2 year old Immortal ICE, with 11,000 miles on it. All is well, love the frame. It handles my big-ass sprints like it was still brand new.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice to ​hear you like your Immortal nice, makes me even more excited to get mine in​ January!!!


----------

